# From my window



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Thanks to Andy not taking a video of a spectacular occurrence :grin2:
I grabbed the video when I saw a hare in our garden just a short while ago, am I glad I did . just watch.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I was waiting for an Eagle to swoop down from behind!!

Andy


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Mrplodd said:


> I was waiting for an Eagle to swoop down from behind!!
> 
> Andy


Never satisfied some people. :frown2:

We had been watching 2 Red Kites and an Eagle a few minutes before, but didn't get the camcorder in time.


----------

